#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  As the polar vortex hits NA, Aussies swelter

## peterpan

Heatwave brings fire, blackouts and health dangers

South Australia and Victoria are braced for near-record temperatures and the spread of bushfires as heatwave conditions persist in south-eastern Australia today.

An emergency warning is in place for fires burning in western Victoria, while New South Wales and the ACT are expecting near-record temperatures.

Adelaide, which the Bureau of Meteorology confirmed as the hottest city in the world, is expected to experience one of its hottest days on record, with a forecast top of 46C.

The heatwave is putting a strain on state emergency and health services, as well as their power grids.

In Melbourne, Australian Open officials have applied the extreme heat policy for the first time this week with temperatures consistently above 40C since Tuesday.

It comes as the Climate Council releases a report showing heatwaves in Australia are becoming more frequent, hotter and are lasting longer because of climate change.

More

----------


## Necron99

You have to wonder about the future of the Australian open and why they cant get more courts under shade. Even if they only put up temporary shadecloth/sails it would help enormously.

----------


## peterpan

I remember the 40 deg days when I lived in Melbourne, and they were Fkn hot. how any one could play tennis in that weather beats me?.

----------


## Iceman123

I am in Adelaide - at 46C even my little Thai wifey is staying inside with the air on going full pelt.

----------


## cdnski12

The WTF is abusing players by forcing them to play in temps, where Olympian Fit Players are collapsing from heat stroke. The On Site Doctors should close the site down. The doctors and site organizers are not doing their job. The Players Association should go on Strike! Today the Extreme Heat Policy is in effect, when the I/s temp reached 44C/111F. The roof has been losed ... DUH like it shudda been shut from the start.

----------


## Norton

> The On Site Doctors should close the site down.


We'll have none of that. Too much money and pride at stake.

----------


## Necron99

> I am in Adelaide - at 46C even my little Thai wifey is staying inside with the air on going full pelt.




Summer in Adelaide sucks. So hot and so dry. What is it, like 20% humidity?

----------


## Iceman123

^
5.45pm Adelaide time - 43C humidity 16% - pretty unbearable - not too bad for me I am an iceman!

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Sounds just like the heatwave we're having in Bolton, Lancashire at the moment. You can grill steaks on the barbie without lighting it.

Cheers

 :UK:

----------


## ENT

In January?

----------


## Iceman123

^^
Sileak - you have to explain wit otherwise the old fucker will not get it

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Its called irony

----------


## Iceman123

> Its called irony


Thanks for that I was totally lost :rofl:

----------


## 9999

I did a road trip with the Mrs last summer (January) in Aus. It was record heat, fires raging, the worst.

We drove up through central NSW, the Newell Highway, so not really central but just west enough to make it semi-arid hot dry. The hottest day was about 46 up around Coonabarrabran. 

For me, It was more comfortable than Thailand 32 and ultra-humid. I could walk to the pub without sweating. The Mrs struggled though and needed to be in air con in the afternoon heat. 

Whereas in the build to the the rain, when Thailand is the hottest, I find it pretty tough, sweat a lot and need to stay inside with air con. The Mrs and the rest of the Thais kick about like normal.

But I'll still take 46 dry heat, as long as you stay out of the sun, over humid tropical weather any day.

----------


## Iceman123

^ 
Yes I totally get you - however the dry heat over a period will fvck you completely.
My wife can handle a Bangkok heat wave but an Adelaide spark up flattens her and her family when they come for the annual hols.

I am still ok I am an iceman.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> 
> Its called irony
> 
> 
> Thanks for that I was totally lost


Normal for you, troll.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

Up here in Darwin it's raining and a very cool 26c. Loving the monsoon conditions.

----------


## patsycat

4 degrees in Geneva.

----------


## Roger Ramjet

As we are often in Adelaide we are sure not missing this heat wave........instead almost freezing our tit's off in Isaan!  We are in Sawang Daen Din, Sakon Nakhon in the North East, and most nights it has got down to below or near 10 C !  Three blanket nights and a sweater until 11am or so!  ..........most days blue blue sky but smokey, below an inversion, and max of between 23 and 28 C.  ........locals all decked out permanently in ski parkas and gloves for the last 4 weeks or so!
Last week was spent on a great road trip into the mountains in Laos, about 1,000km drive, and visiting Konglor Caves was really great. I will post it when I have more time to process the pics. Beer Lao Drinker would be proud of me as I helped the Laos economy and downed it at every oportunity!
Last weekend we were in the mountains of Laos and it was raining and so cold it was close to snowing at the mountain border crossing into Vietnam! military in thick clothes and Great-coats, huddled about fires to keep warm like in Western Europe in winter....I could not believe it!
 :mid:

----------


## fishlocker

We weathered minus 14F last week. I dont like it that cold nor do I like  the heat. However i would rather be naked and dripping than cold and stiff. You can take that as you may.

----------


## Eric Loh

18 C this morning in Pathumthani? In January!!! Strange, never happen in my 8 years here.

----------

